# Average price for valet yorkshire area (please)



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

Would anybody from yorkshire area be able to give me some kind of idea of what to charge for valeting please?
Just a rough guide to what other valeters are charging would be great :thumb:
Ive tryed searching but not many seem to put there services and price on show
Cheers al


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

£35-£40 going by the leaflets that drop through the door at work.


----------



## patonbmw (Nov 23, 2008)

Probably what you wont want to hear. But I used to do this/still do and found that the vast majority of people that want Valets in that price range in leeds go to the local handwashes on the road into leeds city centre theres about 5 on one road last time I counted

There prices start at £5 for the outside and are about £25 for full outside and inside. They are always popular with ques often

I found it was pointless competing with this as people that visit these places just want a clean car and arent bothered about swirls and like the convenience of riving in whenever they want.

There are also quite a lot of ready established valeters with their customer base so people that already want valeters doing their cars probably have got one doing it already

I now only aim at the top end of the valeting market mainly doing detailing for customers


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2009)

patonbmw said:


> Probably what you wont want to hear. But I used to do this/still do and found that the vast majority of people that want Valets in that price range in leeds go to the local handwashes on the road into leeds city centre theres about 5 on one road last time I counted
> 
> There prices start at £5 for the outside and are about £25 for full outside and inside. They are always popular with ques often
> 
> ...


So because there are ready established valeters you should not try and compete with them. If this were the case no one would ever see the point of setting up a new business.


----------



## patonbmw (Nov 23, 2008)

> So because there are ready established valeters you should not try and compete with them. If this were the case no one would ever see the point of setting up a new business


I am not saying that am I, I am just saying from personal experience there are a lot about so would be good to have a USP on your business.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

end of day its quality what counts.people i do will wait for a tob job


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks for the replys,i did a valet today for £35 on a small car, took me 2 hours the lady was very very pleased with it
I did a hand wash and dry(no sponges just lambs wool mits),full external polish,hoovered everywere,cleaned her rubber matts,dressed the tyres,polished the dash and all door panels,polished windows inside and out,there was loads of green stuff were the window rubbers meet the glass it was also on every bit of trim on the along the edges and were the lights meet the body, cleaned all that off, got stung by a wasp! that was laying in wait in the boot lol
Got rid of the tar spots
Somebody i know reckons i should have charged £60,that seems a bit steep for a few hours work
But form what you have said i think my price are ok
Thanks again for your replys


----------



## Jody 4444 (Mar 12, 2009)

I would say £45 sounds a better price for that but if you are looking at £60-£80 you would probably included shampooing the interior and engine bay clean up :thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

jay08 said:


> So because there are ready established valeters you should not try and compete with them. If this were the case no one would ever see the point of setting up a new business.


I think you took what he said wrong, and i agree with the guy, iv professionally cleaned cars for quite a time and used to opperate as a standard mobile valeting company, whilst id like to argue my services where a higher quality than the hand washes, what it says on there menu was roughly what it says on mine and to the public the only difference was the price tag. realistically it was not but in there eyes they felt happy with what they got for 15quid in out and all over the place (all be it a rough job) we lost out tones of work to these places, there is no point trying to compete with these places on price, 1 there like ants there loads of them on one car bash it out quick, and they are convenient, no need to call and book days if not weeks in advance, just roll up roll through and away.

Thats me looking at it from my own experience of running a competing business back in the day, hence im here now putting a big wedge between what we offer in term's of quality compared to them



RETRO_AL said:


> Thanks for the replys,i did a valet today for £35 on a small car, took me 2 hours the lady was very very pleased with it
> I did a hand wash and dry(no sponges just lambs wool mits),full external polish,hoovered everywere,cleaned her rubber matts,dressed the tyres,polished the dash and all door panels,polished windows inside and out,there was loads of green stuff were the window rubbers meet the glass it was also on every bit of trim on the along the edges and were the lights meet the body, cleaned all that off, got stung by a wasp! that was laying in wait in the boot lol
> Got rid of the tar spots
> Somebody i know reckons i should have charged £60,that seems a bit steep for a few hours work
> ...


If you do the job and was happy with what you got paid and the owner of the car was happy then its all good:thumb:

However i feel if you are looking to do this as your full time occupation you wont last long charging 30 quid for 3 hours, - travel, -products -insurance (if and when you get to that) and all the rest you really would be better off working for some one else



Jody 4444 said:


> I would say £45 sounds a better price for that but if you are looking at £60-£80 you would probably included shampooing the interior and engine bay clean up :thumb:


65 not inc shampooing or engine is average for my pal who dose valeting round my way, he dose a nice job and is always busy.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

god i undercharged while i was doing it full time


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

Cheers again,ps sorry for putting in wrong section!


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2009)

james b said:


> I think you took what he said wrong, and i agree with the guy, iv professionally cleaned cars for quite a time and used to opperate as a standard mobile valeting company, whilst id like to argue my services where a higher quality than the hand washes, what it says on there menu was roughly what it says on mine and to the public the only difference was the price tag. realistically it was not but in there eyes they felt happy with what they got for 15quid in out and all over the place (all be it a rough job) we lost out tones of work to these places, there is no point trying to compete with these places on price, 1 there like ants there loads of them on one car bash it out quick, and they are convenient, no need to call and book days if not weeks in advance, just roll up roll through and away.
> 
> Thats me looking at it from my own experience of running a competing business back in the day, hence im here now putting a big wedge between what we offer in term's of quality compared to them
> 
> ...


Sorry James but i didn't take what OP said the wrong way, he said " There are also quite a lot of ready established valeters with their customer base so people that already want valeters doing their cars probably have got one doing it already. This was the part i was questioning. I know no one can compete with the £5 wash but the OP's statement wasn't aimed at that.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Hes still right to a degree, it is very hard to get custom that is already catered for, there are two ways, be cheaper (how ever if these people wanted cheaper they would roll through a hand car wash, also you would open up a whole load of agro as doing cars cheap dont pay) or better then on quality, (however you need to make this show not only in your work (altho that should be your prority) but company image, marketing and the way you deal with clients, but this to do properly costs a fair few £, one key thing i would say is you need an angle there is no point offering the same service and prices as 4-5 already offer local. you need some thing unique about your business to make people come to you and to get people talking and recommending you.



chrisc said:


> god i undercharged while i was doing it full time


Maybe hence the reason you have used "while" in your sentence ie a past time.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

over here its £65-£70 for a de tar and wax, tyre slick and hoovering is extra form the local car washes... or as one local valeter does he uses a diesel mix instead of wax as it gives a nice shine and beads the water and only takes 5 minutes to apply... you never know what some guys will do. 
I know I am expensive for a hobby detailer but I have secure premises and I am fully insured and I find that people are happy to pay once they know that and the guys that are not are not really interested in getting a proper detail done anyway. personally I think to a point quality and reputation will get you the business moreso than sticking to the same price or cheaper than the local competition


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

james b said:


> Hes still right to a degree, it is very hard to get custom that is already catered for, there are two ways, be cheaper (how ever if these people wanted cheaper they would roll through a hand car wash, also you would open up a whole load of agro as doing cars cheap dont pay) or better then on quality, (however you need to make this show not only in your work (altho that should be your prority) but company image, marketing and the way you deal with clients, but this to do properly costs a fair few £, one key thing i would say is you need an angle there is no point offering the same service and prices as 4-5 already offer local. you need some thing unique about your business to make people come to you and to get people talking and recommending you.
> 
> Maybe hence the reason you have used "while" in your sentence ie a past time.


i think what you have to think is location.there will be more money in different areas.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

chrisc said:


> i think what you have to think is location.there will be more money in different areas.


You have to offer services to meet the demand of your local market yes, but a business has to make money, and turn over is nothing, theres no point having a business turn over 500 a week if its over heads are 250, cos when your quiet you will be going backwards faster than you went forwards, sa,e as there is no point turning over 500K if 495K is out goings, all thats relevant is profit. you have to sort the rest out for your self but 30 quid for 3 hours all inc, you wont make money, and you wont grow a business IMO


----------



## Dan Carter (Jun 21, 2008)

I use this theory to price my services

I look at how long the job will take and then look at my target run rate per hour ( my run rate includes tax, materials etc)

Your run rate x the hours it will take equals your price

Do not forget that sometimes it is important to pre inspect some cars, I always do if it sounds on the phone like its a bad one and can usually secure the job.

Try to upsell too, for instance last week I cleaned a ladys bmw and showed her the lack of protection on it (she is a bit of a petrol head so had some idead on products etc) anyway I easily upgraded her to a wax top up.

Hope this helps, not saying its right but works for me


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

^^ that is exactly how you should do it, there no point doing a job unless it pays (by that i mean what it should) extras, up grades and add ons are a great way to catter for clients who may want a little more than the standard, and it helps keep your "from"
price down. ie from a valeting point of view, not every one will want a wax added after you have washed and say super resed the paint work, so there is no point rolling that in to the standard price, you have it as an upgrade, that way you can maximise each job and the client can have exactly what they want/need. 

Its been a while since i did the mobile "valet" work but add ons etc used to work wonder, especially with women, just silly things like air fresheners, we used to have massive stock of nice one (little wood carved ones, all the magic tree range and loads of others, when we used to go to the offices to clean cars i used to sell at least 10-20 a day. Interior cleaning also used to work well if you offer a spot area (ie one seat, foot well, set of mats) and a full interior job, every one needs one seat cleaned but might not want the whole lot done, trust me this works wonders.

With detailing i find alot of clients keep the interior pretty much mint, so its pointless me running an interior in to every job, i have it as an add on for people who need/want it, that way i dont end p charging people for some thing they may not need and i still cater for the people who may need this service.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

^^ I charge extra for interiors as an option as James says most cars in for a detail are pretty mint inside.

The other reason is interiors are my least favourite bit.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

james b said:


> ^^ that is exactly how you should do it, there no point doing a job unless it pays (by that i mean what it should) extras, up grades and add ons are a great way to catter for clients who may want a little more than the standard, and it helps keep your "from"
> price down. ie from a valeting point of view, not every one will want a wax added after you have washed and say super resed the paint work, so there is no point rolling that in to the standard price, you have it as an upgrade, that way you can maximise each job and the client can have exactly what they want/need.
> 
> Its been a while since i did the mobile "valet" work but add ons etc used to work wonder, especially with women, just silly things like air fresheners, we used to have massive stock of nice one (little wood carved ones, all the magic tree range and loads of others, when we used to go to the offices to clean cars i used to sell at least 10-20 a day. Interior cleaning also used to work well if you offer a spot area (ie one seat, foot well, set of mats) and a full interior job, every one needs one seat cleaned but might not want the whole lot done, trust me this works wonders.
> ...


good point i never thought of it that way.some intresting points


----------

